# Seattle Opera filming at the Museum of Flight



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

It could only happen during a pandemic!!

https://runwaygirlnetwork.com/2021/04/07/seattle-opera-films-flight-seattles-museum-of-flight/


----------

